# Saddle Help!



## polly4711 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi! I finished my rowing career this past spring (college eligibility is up) and picked up road biking. I love it! I bought at Specialized Allez Elite that I LOVE! and then there is the saddle... The bike store switched out the stock saddle for a Specialized jett 143 (that what it says on the front side)... I do ride with bike shorts, and after 3 months of pretty consistent riding, I still get saddle sore. There is a cut out and it feels as though it's digging into my 'downthere' area after 15 miles. I can shift around, but always something feels cut off after a while. Any suggestions of new saddles?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Try a search on the Team Estrogen forum. There is a whole section on there dedicated to saddles. You can read all you want, but it all boils down to trial & error.


----------



## polly4711 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you so much! I went to my bike shop and they have been more then willing to try out different saddles on me. They are letting me try a bunch of different ones!


----------

